# PCV Valve



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

Just trying to make my car run as smooth as possible
I purchased a PCV valve for my car (01 Altima GXE) now i dont knowwhere it is located , please help, be very descriptive, i dont know much bout cars
also is there anything i can put in the AC to make it extra cold, i just recharged the
system with a can of R-134a , its ok but i want it freezing cold, it's hot out here in the Bahamas.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

As far as the pcv valve is concerned I've heard from a few mechanics {dealer} that they
rarely go bad or need to be changed, also heard it is a royal pain in the *** to access and change so if your not having a problem it might be better to heed "if it runs fine leave it
alone" this is just my opinion.
Sorry cannot help with the ac question.


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

ok thanks , i've heard that it was a very hard job before , so i guess i'll just have to hold on to that valve in the event it ever goes bad


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The PCV Valve is located under the intake manifold. I've heard its a pretty rough job. Is your altima not running as smooth as you think it should? If it is could you give us a description of what you're encountering we might be able to help.


----------

